# Start hydroponic cultivation



## azappetti (Sep 24, 2017)

Hola a todos!
I want to start a hydroponic crop.
All the manuals I got, are for terrestrial plants (vegetables and garden).
What can I read first to start studying?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I know almost nothing about hydroponics, except what my boss from 40 years ago told me, but I googled and found this: http://www.fullbloomhydroponics.net/hydroponic-systems-101/


----------

